# Fun outing with family and friends



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Some family fun at the mudbog.















































































































I'm still working on the rest of the videos.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

how are the trails at hog waller, I have been thinking about going.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

They are a lot better than they were. Its 1000 acres so its decent. The last couple of times I went the trails were near perfect mud wise(lotsa mud, lotsa water).

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Driving from Orlando, I'd wait for major event weekend though to get the full experience.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I finally figured out how to embed videos again, see first post.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

How was the drive in with the new gate? They used to have a line 3 miles down the road to get in on big weekends...hopefully better now. What day did you enter?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I wanna say its as bad if not worse than it used to be with the new gate. It is a lot nicer park than it used to be though, with new bath houses and more areas to ride. They also have a family camping area now which looks nice too.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to hang out with your family!!!


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just wish they were open more. It's a small park......I don't care, just wanna ride. They are having an end of year event, let me know if you are heading out there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

"Do you guys wanna go?"
"Nah"
"You guys wanna hop out?"
I love it. You don't have to go, but the rhino is going. It looks like you had a lot of fun. I like to see the water up on the hood, that's getting deep.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

finished the other vid


----------

